
Cutting Sugar Rapidly Improves Heart Health Markers - kareemm
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/well/2016/07/19/cutting-sugar-from-diet-rapidly-improves-heart-health-markers/?mtrref=query.nytimes.com&_r=1&referer=http://lm.facebook.com/lsr.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwell.blogs.nytimes.com%2F2016%2F07%2F19%2Fcutting-sugar-from-diet-rapidly-improves-heart-health-markers%2F%3Fmtrref%3Dquery.nytimes.com%26_r%3D0&ext=1470544634&hash=AcnfIOUeeqZWqkYWzEMi7NQm_rgwGvUwm0UCOXcTMOG4kw&_rdr
======
tcj_phx
Getting rid of pastries also gets rid of a lot of soybean oil. Because of the
holy war against fructose, it is easy for them to interpret the results of
their study as confirming their assumptions.

